# The PPH



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I put it on a word document again. Just print and stick. Enjoy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting the design!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Vek.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

PDF added for those without Word or an equivalent program.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank Hrawk. my next one will come out better using this PDF template. MS paint isn't good with making solid curved lines.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Get yourself a copy of Inkscape. It's free and perfect for work like this.

Can output PDF's without the need for extra plugins etc. Can also open existing PDF's for editing.

http://inkscape.org/


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I still can't work that program. I know it's probably pretty easy but I get frustrated when the bloody thing won't do what I want. Swearing at the computer is no use either!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

There are some really good tutorials HERE you might want to take a peek at.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

He he yeah I have them all favorited.


----------

